# Configuring a slideshow screensaver in Ubuntu



## scitex59 (Mar 9, 2008)

Greetings all,
I am converting a friend's old Dell Inspiron 530 desktop from Windows Vista to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Many requests were made by this individual including running some of their favorite Windows applications.
So far, all requests have been fulfilled with the exception of one - a desktop slideshow as a screensaver (similar to the one they had in Windows).

They would like one of their vacation pictures as the standard wallpaper when the computer boots. They would like the screensaver slideshow to take over after the predetermined idle time has passed. When the user returns to using the computer, they would like the slideshow to stop and the desktop returned to their favorite vacation picture wallpaper once again.

I have installed a PPA called Variety which seems to provide much of the functionality. However, it does not return to the selected default wallpaper and it does not seem to start upon system inactivity. In addition, whatever slide it ended on, this will be your new default wallpaper on the next startup.

Not sure if there is a better software application out there or if I need to change some configuration settings in Variety.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Its a standard feature in KDE so you could install kubuntu.

However 18 different answers below:
appearance - How do I create a desktop wallpaper slideshow? - Ask Ubuntu

Have not tried any, but shotwell is part of the default install and may work with Unity Desktop


----------

